# Printable 3D scoring ring locations



## BIGREDSMOKEY (Mar 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a printable version of the scoring ring locations for McKenzie targets? I am going to a shoot this weekend and I'm not going to be able to get to the bow shop to get one before I go.


----------



## BIGREDSMOKEY (Mar 1, 2011)

BIGREDSMOKEY said:


> Does anyone have a printable version of the scoring ring locations for McKenzie targets? I am going to a shoot this weekend and I'm not going to be able to get to the bow shop to get one before I go.


One more try....


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Just take your binoculars. Looking at the ring locations on a card isn't going to do you much good if the targets leaning, quarting, etc. Use your binoc's, find a point of reference and let her fly.


----------



## BIGREDSMOKEY (Mar 1, 2011)

slamnationalley said:


> Just take your binoculars. Looking at the ring locations on a card isn't going to do you much good if the targets leaning, quarting, etc. Use your binoc's, find a point of reference and let her fly.


I went to a shoot last weekend that did not allow binoculars. I don't think it was a sanctioned shoot and I'm pretty new at this. Is that normal or pretty unusual?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I went to a shoot also last week-end and they had the 12 ring and the 10 ring posted on a card at each station.....It helped but I just go for the middle of the 10 ring!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

BIGREDSMOKEY said:


> I went to a shoot last weekend that did not allow binoculars. I don't think it was a sanctioned shoot and I'm pretty new at this. Is that normal or pretty unusual?


Not allowing binocs is very unusual.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I agree, very unusual.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

BIGREDSMOKEY said:


> Does anyone have a printable version of the scoring ring locations for McKenzie targets? I am going to a shoot this weekend and I'm not going to be able to get to the bow shop to get one before I go.


conctact bcbow1971 here on AT He had them on here and you can print them off.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

BIGREDSMOKEY said:


> Does anyone have a printable version of the scoring ring locations for McKenzie targets? I am going to a shoot this weekend and I'm not going to be able to get to the bow shop to get one before I go.



PM me your email and I will send them to you!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1457850

Cards are good until this happened


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

bcbow1971 said:


> PM me your email and I will send them to you!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## BIGREDSMOKEY (Mar 1, 2011)

bcbow1971 said:


> PM me your email and I will send them to you!!!


PM sent.

Thanks!


----------

